# Jig borer- $1000 Atlanta



## 682bear (Jan 4, 2021)

Hauser Jig Borer - business/commercial - by owner - sale
					

Hauser Jig Borer for sale. Fully operational and under power, can demonstrate. Very interesting, unique, Swiss Made machine. Includes DRO, tooling, etc. Will help load onto your truck or trailer.



					atlanta.craigslist.org
				







Looks interesting...?

-Bear


----------



## 682bear (Jul 5, 2021)

This machine has been relisted...









						Hauser SIP M4 Jig Borer - Milling Machine - business/commercial - by...
					

Hauser (later known as SIP) jig borer in good, functional condition. Unique and interesting machine. Swiss made. Beautiful hand scraped ways and table. Spindle bore Morse taper #3 with drawbar....



					atlanta.craigslist.org
				




I guess it didn't sell the first time around.

-Bear


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 5, 2021)

Pretty sweet machine.


----------

